# New here-Hypo Thyroid Question



## abolton12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all Iam new here! A little about me, I am 23 years old, Male, 6'5'' 265lb's.
I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism In the beginning of June. I have been talking Synthroid(Levothrixine?) .50mg everyday and 2 on sundays.

When I was diagnosed I was so tired all the time I would get 10 hours of sleep, wake up and still be tired. Now the ONE thing that was gotten better is my energy level I can wake up at 7am and stay awake until 11pm. However in the 2 out of 3 months I have been taking this medication the following has occured:
-headaches every day(last 2-3 hours then go away for a few hours then there back)
-Dizziness
-Leg Fatigue(I really cant stand to long before my legs feel like they are going to give out. Also may be because im out of shape.)
-Wierd thoughts in my head( I can be really excited for something then get really depressed and have a felling like Im dying).
-Heart Palpations,Felling Hot alot, Sweating
-Anxeity
So I guess what Im asking is do you think all thesse sympotms are due to being Hypo or are they from synthroid?

I never ever before taking synthroid felt dizzy or had headaches.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abolton12 said:


> Hey all Iam new here! A little about me, I am 23 years old, Male, 6'5'' 265lb's.
> I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism In the beginning of June. I have been talking Synthroid(Levothrixine?) .50mg everyday and 2 on sundays.
> 
> When I was diagnosed I was so tired all the time I would get 10 hours of sleep, wake up and still be tired. Now the ONE thing that was gotten better is my energy level I can wake up at 7am and stay awake until 11pm. However in the 2 out of 3 months I have been taking this medication the following has occured:
> ...


I think the symptoms are from the Synthroid putting you at the wrong place; doc has left you hanging. Not a nice scenario. You can actually feel worse. You will feel great once doc has you on the right dose though.

Welcome to the Board. Okay, all this time, you should have been going in for labs every 8 weeks and doc should be titrating your med upward. That is a really low dose for an active young man w/ your height and weight.

Also, what criteria did doc use to diagnose hypothyroid? What did your labs look like?

These are suggested labs.........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

You must feel awful right now.

So, if this doctor won't comply, please find one that does.

You will need TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs (not T4, T3 which are totals.)

Free is your unbound hormone which is available for cellular uptake. That is what you want to know and that is what we want to know. Free T4 should be at least mid-range and Free T3 should be above mid-range.

Share your results and ranges with us when you get them.

Here is where you can learn abour your labs......

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## abolton12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there thanks for the response. We have'nt really talked about t3 and t4. When i first had labs done(For all general lab work) my TSH level came back as 10.5 right around there(Started me on .50mcg). 5 weeks later he had me do more labs TSh came down to 7 and he still had me on (.50mg and then just had my take 2 on sundays). I went back 3 days ago and he said I was in the "Normal" range. And to keep up the one every day with 2 on sundays of .50mg. I just dont understand if its "Normal" levels why do I have such bad headaches and fatigue! If by this time next week my headaches are still as bad I am going to give him a call.

Thanks,Adam


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Because their "normal" ranges don't mean that you aren't still hypo or that you are on the correct dose.

My most recent labs showed that I was in "normal" range, but I still felt awful. One thing I've learned on here is that most people feel best with their TSH around 1 or lower. Mine was about 3 last month and technically within range and my frees (T3 and T4) were really low, but still withing range.

I know it stinks to feel so badly. I hope you can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abolton12 said:


> Hi there thanks for the response. We have'nt really talked about t3 and t4. When i first had labs done(For all general lab work) my TSH level came back as 10.5 right around there(Started me on .50mcg). 5 weeks later he had me do more labs TSh came down to 7 and he still had me on (.50mg and then just had my take 2 on sundays). I went back 3 days ago and he said I was in the "Normal" range. And to keep up the one every day with 2 on sundays of .50mg. I just dont understand if its "Normal" levels why do I have such bad headaches and fatigue! If by this time next week my headaches are still as bad I am going to give him a call.
> 
> Thanks,Adam


Because normal range is just a guideline. Most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or less and at this stage, it is essential to get FREE T4 and FREE T3. A doctor that treats by TSH only is not a good doctor.

You may have to go doctor shopping but arm yourself w/ knowledge first. We can help you do that.

I gave you a good link so you can study up on various lab tests. You will note that some of them are outmoded.


----------

